# Another Thief



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

And then there were two...

_"From the thick of the darkened forest his piercing shriek echoed in the night...but alas, that was no echo, for the beast was not alone!"_

Please welcome _The Other..._



















More pics at:

Another Thief pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

_And for interested parties, "yes" I took very detailed step-by-step pics and a comprehensive how-to is to follow shortly_


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic work! Those things are just awesome!
:jol:.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

holy crap those are BAD AS HELL so so so very cool


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoa. Those are pretty creepy looking ...things.


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

Those ROCK!!!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably the coolest thing I've seen in a long while...Such a great concept!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!! Great job. Eagerly awaiting the how-to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love these guys!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job indeed!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love them, perfect for my pumpkin patch. Send them on over.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow Denny those rock! You absolutely MUST post a how to on them, especially the bodies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys are just fantastic! They have an almost simian (and evil at that) look to them with those poses.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

YES to the power of 2!!
Creep factor Squared!!
I love these things!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yep, that shell rot is contagious; you can tell these two have been smoochin' cos the rot lines up!!

These are teh awesome.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...more seed guts!

Great job on these.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, those guys are just incredible. excellent work


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, these guys Rule! I love the detail with the seeds.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those are awesome. I just LOVE the posing. any nightshots! and yes, i wanna see the how to....but um, for some reason the vid isn't working.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are very cool props, i would also like to see a how-to. Always love to see how genius thinks.Awesome work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job once again! They look great together.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

niiiiiice


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

These are amazing! Find a way to mass produce those, they would sell like crazy I bet! Awesome work! I have to go look again, wow.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look wonderful. They're going to scare the crap out of the ToTs come Halloween.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone! What kind words! I'm really happy that you like them - they were a fun build. I'm putting together the step-by-step and should have it posted by tomorrow night.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Man, those are so cool. I am jealous! Great props!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome! I love them!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Only thing better than one thief is two thieves. Simply fantastic work.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome props!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. For those who are interested in seeing the "How-To" - it's now officially posted in the appropriate section.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These truly are awesome. Very creative and creepy! I bow to thee!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yes, I have been told a story by the old man that lives just out side of the woods. The legend of a creature that roams the forest hunting for humans! Here in the Midwest, some call this creepy ceature the Skullkin! You have done a great job captureing it's likeness. Remeber, if you're out in the woods and you find a trail of pumpkin seeds, the smell of rotting pumpkin, it's too late! It's HUNTING YOU! Good work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic, some of the coolest and most imaginative props, excellent work!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are just damn fine, man.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow. Just.... I mean....
(_sits down_)
whoa. Yeah.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

They are amazing!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

wow....great work....


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*In a nick of time....*

First I gotta say "thanks to denhaunt" for his wonderful tutorial. You made "Carl" (my daughters name for my theif), easy to build. I finished him with just a day to spare before Halloween 2010 fright,,,oohh I mean night. After the compliments I recieved I "will" be building a big brother for "Carl" this year. We had 362 Trick or Treaters this year and the theif was in about 40 pictures with parents who had to have that picture with the cool creature on my stoop. In fact I saw some distinct drooling from a few of the fathers with that gotta build me one of those looks in their eyes. So once a gain, THANKS!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

tcass01 said:


> First I gotta say "thanks to denhaunt" for his wonderful tutorial. You made "Carl" (my daughters name for my theif), easy to build. I finished him with just a day to spare before Halloween 2010 fright,,,oohh I mean night. After the compliments I recieved I "will" be building a big brother for "Carl" this year. We had 362 Trick or Treaters this year and the theif was in about 40 pictures with parents who had to have that picture with the cool creature on my stoop. In fact I saw some distinct drooling from a few of the fathers with that gotta build me one of those looks in their eyes. So once a gain, THANKS!


What a great story and thanks for sharing it with me (everyone). I'd love to see some pics of your creation...please post!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

tcass01 said:


> First I gotta say "thanks to denhaunt" for his wonderful tutorial. You made "Carl" (my daughters name for my theif), easy to build. I finished him with just a day to spare before Halloween 2010 fright,,,oohh I mean night. After the compliments I recieved I "will" be building a big brother for "Carl" this year. We had 362 Trick or Treaters this year and the theif was in about 40 pictures with parents who had to have that picture with the cool creature on my stoop. In fact I saw some distinct drooling from a few of the fathers with that gotta build me one of those looks in their eyes. So once a gain, THANKS!


here is a pic of Carl!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome props


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

fantastic work!


----------

